# Why not adelaide



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not seen anyone going to Adelaide in this Forum.
Any Negative factors.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you tried doing a search on the forum? I'm sure some people have gone to Adelaide since I remember it being discussed (because it's my state capital). 

We simply didn't go there because we didn't want a major city (even though it's one of the smaller state capitals) and because we could get better value for our money in housing elsewhere. So we moved to the Limestone Coast since we weren't relying on jobs where we had to be in a city. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Not seen anyone going to Adelaide in this Forum.
> Any Negative factors.


Ya i agree with kaz, i did read something about adeaide in the forum, however people prefer melbourne or any other place to adelaide, maybe, coz they are bigger cities with lot of activity when compared to adelaide. You might want to check the following websites for more info. adelaidesuburbs.com.au & studyadelaide.com


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Have you tried doing a search on the forum? I'm sure some people have gone to Adelaide since I remember it being discussed (because it's my state capital).
> 
> We simply didn't go there because we didn't want a major city (even though it's one of the smaller state capitals) and because we could get better value for our money in housing elsewhere. So we moved to the Limestone Coast since we weren't relying on jobs where we had to be in a city.
> 
> ...


Kaz......
I am on the search of Adelaide to know better.
Small cities have good values for everything. You are right. I like that values but i have to rely on job.
......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

hari999999 said:


> I like that values but i have to rely on job.


In which case you need to find out where your job is required. Is it required in Adelaide? Try checking some of the job websites.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> In which case you need to find out where your job is required. Is it required in Adelaide? Try checking some of the job websites.


Nothing wrong with Adelaide - some gorgeous beach suburbs - Glenelg for one - and nothing better than the Barossa Valley for wineries. Beautiful part of the country.

Never lived in Adelaide - only been there on hols quite few times. Used to get the reputation years ago as being very quiet - which it was I suppose - hence used to be called 'City of Churches' (is it still?). Now though know many people who have moved there (from Melbourne) and love it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Madam Mim said:


> Used to get the reputation years ago as being very quiet - which it was I suppose - hence used to be called 'City of Churches' (is it still?).


It's still called the City of Churches and that's because there are so many churches there


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kaz - knew it was because there were so many churches but thought other things might have overtaken that label now


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> In which case you need to find out where your job is required. Is it required in Adelaide? Try checking some of the job websites.


Yes Kaz.....My first preference for job search is Adelaide.
I like that kind of calm place instead of heavy rush and traffic
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Hari9999,
How are u doing? Have you got a job in AUS? I am not able to understand when to move there? Which job sites did u make use of?Did u tru for job from India or Australia? Pls advise...Pls reply..

Gopal






hari999999 said:


> Not seen anyone going to Adelaide in this Forum.
> Any Negative factors.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Hari9999,
> How are u doing? Have you got a job in AUS? I am not able to understand when to move there? Which job sites did u make use of?Did u tru for job from India or Australia? Pls advise...Pls reply..
> 
> Gopal


Hallo gopal.......

What happend not seen in forum after Visa.
I havnt applied for jobs. General feeling is if you are in Australia it is better to get job. 
So still not tried for job. But has to put some light in that way without any expectations.
There are so many job sites seen.
seek.com
jobsearch.gov.au
brick7.com.au
careerone.com.au
etc etc.

FInally you have to fix a date for journey to Australia. But not too end to the initial entry date.
Regards
hari999999


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Hari9999,
Thanks for your reply.
I have registered my CV in lots of sites including seek.com
I don't get any postings to my inbox as it happens in Naukri.com.
I have not got even a single call till now.
When shall we plan for our trip to AUS? My initial entry date is around APR 20th.
Pls keep me also updated about ur plans..Do we need to book tickets in advance?
I am abit worried...Do we need to take the help of a travel agent for accommodation and all?If possible share your mail id.
Pls reply

Gopal


QUOTE=hari999999;245670]Hallo gopal.......
What happend not seen in forum after Visa.
I havnt applied for jobs. General feeling is if you are in Australia it is better to get job. 
So still not tried for job. But has to put some light in that way without any expectations.
There are so many job sites seen.
seek.com
jobsearch.gov.au
brick7.com.au
careerone.com.au
etc etc.

FInally you have to fix a date for journey to Australia. But not too end to the initial entry date.
Regards
hari999999[/QUOTE]


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hey Hari9999,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I have registered my CV in lots of sites including seek.com
> I don't get any postings to my inbox as it happens in Naukri.com.
> ...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Once my Visa gets approved I'll be moving to Adelaide - hopefully by May 2010.
Already got a few friends there and they say it's a nice place to live and work. Looking forward to it!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

benjiross said:


> Once my Visa gets approved I'll be moving to Adelaide - hopefully by May 2010.
> Already got a few friends there and they say it's a nice place to live and work. Looking forward to it!


benjiross......
What are you by profession/job
What are the job opportunity avaliable there. Did your friends told anything like that. Expecting your reply.
Regards
hari999999


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> benjiross......
> What are you by profession/job
> What are the job opportunity avaliable there. Did your friends told anything like that. Expecting your reply.
> Regards
> hari999999


I'm a doctor and already been offered a job. I will be applying for an Employer Sponsored 457 Visa.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

benjiross said:


> I'm a doctor and already been offered a job. I will be applying for an Employer Sponsored 457 Visa.


Thankyou benjiross................
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Hari99999,
Thanks for your reply...Pls tell me the folllowing things..
a) On what date are u planning to go to Aus?
b) On what date are u planning to book tickets?
c)Which city are u going to?
d)How long will u stay there? Will u come back or stay there itself?
e) As I still have a job here,I am planning to go there and come back..What are ur plans?
Please please reply back...Based on ur reply only I can plan.
My mail id is [email protected]
You can send a mail to me also.
PLS REPLY

Gopal







hari999999 said:


> velamoor_gopal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hari9999,
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Hari99999,
> Thanks for your reply...Pls tell me the folllowing things..
> a) On what date are u planning to go to Aus?
> b) On what date are u planning to book tickets?
> ...


----------

